# ODNR to Dedicate the Lake Hope State Park Dining Lodge



## Ohio News RSS

The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) will celebrate the reopening of the Lake Hope State Park Dining Lodge with an official dedication on Friday, January 18 at 1:30 p.m.More...

More...


----------

